# Awning Slide



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

hey

what do ya'll use to keep slide awning from sagging after a rain? the water settles in the middle. the awning is tight when dry but with a lot of rain it settles in middle any ideas?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

When it looks like rain I will lower one of the legs so the awning pitches to one side or the other, this lets the rain water run off to that side.

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Are you talking about the main awning or the awning over your slide out? If its your main awning there are two things. As Gary noted drop one leg, you can also add awning de-flappers, they help with the wind but they also help prevent rain puddles. If its the awning over your slide out, I don't know what to say as I don't have one of those.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am sorry...I guess that I should have read the question a little closer....I can't help with the slide awning either.

Gary


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

the slide awning


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the slide topper on mine which does the same as yours when it rains. I just do the lazy thing after its done raining........ I run the slide in till the water spills off, then run it out again......









Other than that, there is nothing that I can think of to make it not pool. I've seen other people's slide top pool also. It doesnt seem to hurt anything for a short time till I can run it in/out.....


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

I've read in trailer life mag. that some people use r-max foam sheathing from Home Depot. cut to fit, use 2 or 3 pieces stacked, and slide in-between the slide-out roof and the slide-out awning. This prevents any water-collecting sag.
Hope this helps.
Fred


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I saw a tip that showed them placing a basketball between the slide and the awning. I don't know how much space you have but any sized ball would probably work, as long as it pushed up the fabric some.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't know if this will help, but I saw this in a catalog today and thought of this thread. It looks like a complete unit, but may give some ideas as an add on.

http://www.carefreeofcolorado.com/caretech/summit/index.html

Best of luck. Keep us posted.

Dreamtimers


----------

